# Just some mice currently at Kruzo



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't been on here in a while, due to certain people making false accusations against me.

But thought i'd just pop in with an update of some things going on here at the moment.

My current tri colour litter, took 3 bucks out yesterday, i usually take litters down to 6 but there are two doe's caring for this litter so left an extra 1 in.









The doe's, one being the mother


















and the father









Blue splashed doe, currently due to drop any day, she was bred to a tri colour









Earlier this year i acquired a group of choc foxes, 4 doe's and a buck. Had nothing but problems with them, one doe gave birth, no problems, then a doe went down hill and died, the male followed closely. Most of the litter went mutant and perished as did two other doe's. I was left with one seemingly healthy doe and 2 young doe's from the litter.
Now also earlier this year i sold up my typy self choc colony, but some reason did not part with one buck, the original boy now over 16 months old. Don't know why i just felt he'd come in handy. Well, what can i say, it hit me that i may be able to save my choc fox line by mixing him in, and if it works it may even dramatically improve the overall fox size at the same time!
Here are the two doe's i put him too, and of course him, he's quite obviously the larger of the three.









One doe gave birth to a litter of 4, i wasn't sure what would happen at first as the foxes are well known for giving birth and not knowing what to do with them, but surprisingly she's been a good mum and the 4 pups are doing well. However its been around a week from now that previous litters have began to show problems so they are still not in the clear yet. There is at least 2 doe's and a buck, i never really checked but remember seeing those when having a look at them. They are all foxes, with wonderful white bellies and the nice dark choc on top, can't really fault them. Lovely and chunky too.









and i'll leave you with a squidgy one, young Astrex. Onyl just started breeding these, currently have about 8 in the litters but this ones by far the biggest and best as of yet.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It's good to get updates! This place has been very quiet. That astrex is drool-worthy. I hope I'll come across one someday.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish I had astrex like that. It's gorgeous


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous  loving the foxes


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I too, and trying for a line of chocolate foxes, using the black and mock chocolates which SarahY kindly gave me at the end of August. So, please keep updating your progress - I'd love to know how you get on.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Some more

Long coated doe's









Reds









Tri doe









PEW buck from splashed lines and Himi doe









PEW x Variegated









Splashed pair









Astrex young


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what amazing mice you have


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

They're all so gorgeous! Especially the Astrex, I can't wait to get my Astrex pair soon  That tri doe is lovely too.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in love with those astrex meece! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

kazmac said:


> I'm in love with those astrex meece! Just gorgeous!


Thanks!

Its a shame that astrex lose their curls as they get older


----------

